# Wireless Driver Toshiba Satellite A100



## K3rupt

Hey All.

Fixing My Girlfriends Laptop, Having a bit of trouble finding drivers for her Wireless Connection.

Installed everything else i need, Cannot seem to get the wireless drivers to work.

Is this the Wireless you think?







The laptop is a 

*Toshiba A100*
Model No. *PSAA2A - 0530IN*

I believe the Laptop was not released in America, so the Australian Toshiba website only contains the Laptop.

Thanks For your help.

I need to get this working so she can get Internet to talk to me 

Specs:
*Intel Celeron M 1.40Ghz Processor
192 Meg Ram
40 GB HDD
Windows XP Pro SP2*

Thanks for help


----------



## cybereclipse

That would be the ethernet adaptor on the back of her laptop... so NO, thats not it...
go here: 
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp
and select ur model number and download the correct drivers..


----------

